# How to make cheekbones appear more prominent?



## Selene (Sep 21, 2006)

What do you do to emphasize your cheekbones?  What products do you use?  I generally find that highlighting is easier to do than contouring, so I use a pale pink or peachy blush (MAC Cool Pink pigment mixed with foundation primer or Kevyn Aucoin Tansoleil Apricot mixed with MAC Pure White pigment and foundation primer), sheerly applied on my cheekbones / apples of my cheeks.  I wish that more creme highlighter blushes were available; most blushes I have found are too dark for highlighting, and most highlighters are frosted, which does not go with a matte face.  What about you?  Do you have any tips for subtle conturing?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 21, 2006)

contouring and highlighting can be used together 
but thats usually only a look that is used in photoshoots due to the fact that it looks really wierd and fake in real life unless done very lightly.

For the contouring you want to apply the darker color under the apple of the cheek applying from the outside in. [hope that makes sense] and then just highlight the apples of the cheek usually with a light reflective color.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 21, 2006)

*As said in the above post, contouring is a technique used to make cheekbones stand out, as well as making different facial features appear larger/smaller/farther apart/closer together etc. etc.*

*While I'm personally not a fan of contouring (IMO I think it CAN look very unnatural and too "'80's")...However, if done right, it can be effective...*

*I don't know much about it, but perhaps Lara, one of Specktra's very talented makeup artists could tell you more about it, and what the tricks are...She has quite a bit of knowledge, and even more talent!*

*




*


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 10, 2006)

I contour lightly with MAC Blunt blush or NARS Ninotchka blush.  Blunt is darker, I use it more at night, for daytime or going to work, i use Ninotchka.  I use my MAC 168 contouring brush and just sweep it underneath my cheekbones from the hollows to the temple (outward to inward) and then i apply regular blush or multiple stick (usually NARS Sumatra or Portofino multiples) on the apples, and i highlight on the ocular bone with a light shimmery blush (usually NARS Orgasm).

It just takes a bit of practice.  Don't over do it or use too dark of a contouring color; you will SCREAM "Drag Queen!"


----------

